# KEM AQUA® BPENAMEL



## EvanB (Oct 10, 2019)

anyone every used KEM AQUA® BPENAMEL? 

I have a large millwork respray todo. I wanted to use Sherwin Wilma's easy sand oil primer followed by KEM AQUA® BPENAMEL. I want to hear you thoughts on the combination or any reviews with KEM AQUA® BPENAMEL.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

No but I’m going to ask my rep about it and maybe try it out who knows


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Kind of Sounds like the ML Cambell Acrylic Urethane. Some really interesting waterborne technology coming out. Good to see. Mostly spray only application by the looks of it, like most of those products.


----------

